# Wis. DNR and HSUS



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

This sure scares me the Wi.and HSUS doig a commercial together? It always starts this way look out, The NRB top person was a paid person at the Sierra club. Watch Out
REdclub
http://dnr.wi.gov/news/weekly.asp


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Redclub said:


> This sure scares me the Wi.and HSUS doig a commercial together? It always starts this way look out, The NRB top person was a paid person at the Sierra club. Watch Out
> REdclub
> http://dnr.wi.gov/news/weekly.asp


For real?:doh:

I can overlook some groups actions because of their many positive positions on topics that are important to me......but getting in bed with HSUS for ANY reason is not something I would expect from a state DNR.


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

I just saw that on the DNR web site.Is this crazy or what?I guess we better really band together or hunting in wisconsin is over.I cant believe it. :thumbs_do I guess the Gov. got the dnr filled with all his people.I cant wait till he's out ukey:


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Are there still those that think the HSUS is the same thing as the local humane society in your town? If so, the HSUS has been successful in duping people. We all know HSUS wants to ban all forms of hunting and is the main group blocking the delisting of wolves. HSUS wants Bowhunting banned. It wants bear hunting banned. It wants any sort of bear hound hunting/training banned. They do not want a hound to ever chase a bear anywhere in the world. (like some folks in Dane county)

Go to their web site and type "Hunting" in the search box in the upper right corner. Try "Bowhunting" or "Bear hunting" or "Hound hunting" and you will have plenty of reading material.

http://www.humanesociety.org/

I called the gal from the HSUS listed on the DNR web link because it stated that "For more information, call" I spoke with Liz Bergstrom but she was unable to answer any questions. The response to each question was "I really don't know" I asked to be put in touch with somebody that could answer my questions. She took my email address and said somebody would contact me.

She was able to tell me that the funding for the PSA's was a joint effort and the HSUS provided the content (script) I wonder why it is that they DNR would need to team up with any group to produce such a PSA when they are more than capable of doing this themselves. The DNR has produced several psa's over the years. the link below will take you to a few of them. None of them appear to be a joint effort with another group with the exception of a UW extension office. The PSA's that talk about the emerald ash bore beetle were not a joint effort with another group so I wonder why the need to team up with HSUS? This all seems very odd. What seems even more odd is that HSUS registered in support of SB-222 (gun/bow case, group bagging bill)


http://dnr.wi.gov/org/es/enforcement/psa.htm


If you are in any way wondering about the mission and goals of HSUS. view the attached link. HSUS has created "C.A.S.H" which is the committee to abolish sport hunting (what you and I do)

some quotes from HSUS leardership.

“If we could shut down all sport hunting in a moment, we would.” –

Wayne Pacelle, as quoted by the Associated Press in Impassioned Agitator,

December 30, 1991.


“Our goal is to get sport hunting in the same category as cock fighting and dog fighting.” – Wayne Pacelle,

as quoted in the Bozeman Daily Chronicle, October 8, 1991.


"Sport hunting—the killing of wild animals as recreation—is fundamentally at odds with the values of a

humane, just and caring society." – HSUS Website 2003.



About Bow Hunting - They hate bow hunting, saying that bow hunters use "Brutally inhumane weapons such as the bow and arrow."



About HSUS’ Plans and Strategy to Stop All Hunting - Here’s what Wayne Pacelle, HSUS Senior Vice President, had to say:

“We are going to use the ballot box and the democratic process to stop all hunting in the United States… We will take it species by species until all hunting is stopped in California. Then we will take it state by state.” – Wayne Pacelle, quoted in an interview published in the magazine Full Cry, October 1990.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

RC, are you able to ask your friend/contact at the DNR why they have formed this alliance?

It makes me curious as heck.......


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

*An unholy alliance.....*

Fellers,

Like it or not a *LOT* of states' DNRs are being infiltrated by ARFs.

Not a whole lot of hunters left in the DNRs.


----------



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

Rancid (you need to change that name) Good work, With the chairman of the Natural Resources board a former paid officer of the Sierra Club, Now thisukey: Wonder if some of the big newspapers in Wi. will touch this?
Redclub


----------



## carl1191 (Dec 20, 2009)

Not a lot of people that work for the DNR agree with this at all. It's a Madison thing from what I'm told. I know several people that work for the DNR and I'm good buddies with them and yes they are all crazy hunters, so to say there aren't very many hunters left in the DNR is not even close to being true. My friends are also scratching their heads as to why they would do this. Doesn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## carl1191 (Dec 20, 2009)

Redclub said:


> This sure scares me the Wi.and HSUS doig a commercial together? It always starts this way look out, The NRB top person was a paid person at the Sierra club. Watch Out
> REdclub
> http://dnr.wi.gov/news/weekly.asp


You do know that the Sierra Club is a pro hunting fishing organization don't you. Just check out their website.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Carl,

I think if we did a poll of the DNR employees (not just WI) we would find that an overwhelming majority of the DNR employees do not hunt.


----------



## carl1191 (Dec 20, 2009)

In college I was buddies with a lot of Natural Resources students and that is all that they did. They are all guys and gals just like us, but just decided to make their love of the outdoors into a career.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

carl1191 said:


> You do know that the Sierra Club is a pro hunting fishing organization don't you. Just check out their website.


I think you are confused. You are thinking of the Safari Club International. The Sierra club is what redclub is talking about and he is spot on.

While the field staff for the DNR may be made up of hunters, the office and policy makers are less hunter friendly starting at the top. In Nov. We get a new Gov. If it is either of the Republicans (both are bowhunters) then we are in good shape. The boss will pick the head of the DNR and 3 of 7 of the NRB within the first 5 months. I am already in contact and working with these folks to ensure a bright future for bowhunters in WI.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the DNR's Jennifer Haverty. She explained the reason the DNR partnered with HSUS is because they had established a working relationship during the incident where deer were run down with Snowmobiles and that HSUS had offered reward funds. She mentioned that the PSA's were produced by Big Wild Communications and the HSUS matched the funds the DNR would be spending in this venture and that HSUS would be able to broaden the distribution of the PSA's and fund their airing in radio drive time which is something the DNR has not been able to do before.


I asked if the Dept. had reached out to any sporting groups for fund these PSA's and she said they did not. I asked if there are plans for further partnerships with HSUS and the DNR and she was not aware of any. She stated that she is being buried in calls and emails from angry hunters.


----------



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

The Journal sentinal is on this
Redclub
http://www.jsonline.com/sports/outdoors/93646084.html


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

State Senator Russ Decker has weighed in.

http://www.thewheelerreport.com/releases/may10/may13/0513deckerantihuntingdnr.pdf


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The HSUS is a skunk in lamb's clothing. My sister in law gave them lots of money thinking she was helping homeless animals. When I, my wife and one of her more level headed sisters told her that those nut cases want to ban hunting and dog shows (my sister in law is big into those doggie agility competitions) she basically stuck her fingers in her ears. That HSUS scum deliberately confuses people and trades off of the fact most people have a good feeling for animal shelters.

When we managed to get dove hunting legal in Ohio, the HSUS campaign to ban hunting constantly claimed we were shooting "the bird of peace". Thankfully, the sportsmen's alliance noted these same loons wanted to outlaw all medical testing on animals too.


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

I was up e-mailing last night and got this response from the DNR today.



Thank you for sharing your concerns about the Wisconsin DNR cooperating with the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) on the “Wildlife is born to be wild” campaign. Some people are suggesting a partnership with HSUS is incompatible with our core mission of providing hunting opportunities for the public. We look at this differently.



DNR serves all Wisconsin citizens and widely diverse constituent groups. Where our goals and values are the same, we seek to work with people to solve problems.



DNR, hunters, and HSUS all agree that taking baby animals out of the wild is bad. This collaboration with HSUS is aimed at preventing well-intentioned but uninformed people from “rescuing” orphan animals they come across in the wild. Holding wild animals creates problems with potential disease transmission, injury to the animal or people, and habituation to humans so that the animal cannot be returned to the wild, and that’s why it’s illegal in Wisconsin. 



HSUS assisted on a team that created the messages and purchased half of the air time costs (approximately $6,000.00.) They also agreed to communicate the message to their 220,000 members in Wisconsin, thereby helping us get this important message to people who may not normally get information from DNR and who may be more prone to interfere with wildlife.



We know from experience that the public wants to do the right thing, and these ads will lead to a more informed public. Our core mission of providing quality hunting experience to state citizens is in no way compromised; in fact interests of wildlife are protected. 



Again, thank you for the opportunity to provide some additional information.





Tia Kropf-Beringer 
Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources 
Wildlife Management


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

I find it extremely interesting that the Wi DNR partnered w/ HSUS to 'save money' on PSA's. While this was occuring, there's data from Mi that claims xbow inc, even on a limited basis, partial inc brought in an estimated 36M.

• Crossbow statistics show that 45,693 crossbow stamps were issued in 2009 equaling $36 million in economic activity;
• The average age of crossbow users was 53 where the average age of deer hunters was 42;
page 4:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dn...H_320487_7.pdf

Coupled w/ that are these stats:

We just had our second highest deer harvest season on record, according to ADFG. Up 9% from year before, which was up 2.5% from the.........yada yada.

Verts: 13,175
Xbow: 5,203 [yikes <3% total?]
Guns: 166,613
Totals: 184,530

One has to wonder how far these RC pocket pols will go, lol.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Not a crossbow thread. Stay on topic.

This is what the forum rules say.

7. Do not interrupt a thread 's content direction to bring attention to another agenda or product.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Not a crossbow thread. Stay on topic.
> 
> This is what the forum rules say.
> 
> 7. Do not interrupt a thread 's content direction to bring attention to another agenda or product.


I would note that you oppose crossbow hunting

so does the HSUS


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Not to put words in Awshuck;s mouth, but I think he is referring to there is more than one way to finance a PSA that jumping in bed with the enemy.

$36 million would buy a *LOT* of PSAs..


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Now State Senator Neal Kedzie has weighed in on this issue.

http://www.thewheelerreport.com/releases/may10/may13/0513kedziednr.pdf

The Wisconsin Wildlife Federation has also weighed in. Here is what they sent to the DNR.

http://www.thewheelerreport.com/releases/may10/may13/wwfdnrhumane.pdf

This is clearly NOT an issue of funding. Its an issue of the nations most anti hunting org sidling up with the WDR. The DNR did not approach any WI hunting or conservation orgs for assistance with these PSA's, They did not (and have not) asked for funding for this sort of thing in the past. They were told by HSUS that they would match the DNR expenditures and that they would assist with getting air time and the DNR agreed and for that they are catching all sorts of hell around the state. While some here want desperately to make this something other than it is, people who are actually from WI understand the issue.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> ...........While some here want desperately to make this something other than it is, people who are actually from WI understand the issue.



Same old shliltz for RC. Thinking and posting that *only* Wisconsiners are in the know.

*EVERYONE* "understands the issue" of *any* DNR getting in bed with an ARF outfit.

It sure gets old of your talking down to people that live outside of your state.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

And yet those from out of state hoped to change the subject to something completely unrelated in an effort to promote an unrelated agenda. This is all the evidence needed to establish that NOT EVERYONE here understands the issue of the WI DNR getting in bed with the anti hunting crowd because it would appear the important aspect of this story was completely missed by some here. Thankfully, the many media outlets and press releases from those policy makers in WI fully understand and do a good job of capturing the situation and do not hope to turn this into something it is not.


What get old is some non-resident posters pretending they get it and that they care more for WI than their own personal agenda. Thankfully they are very obvious, easy to spot and easily dismissed.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> And yet those from out of state hoped to change the subject to something completely unrelated in an effort to promote an unrelated agenda. This is all the evidence needed to establish that NOT EVERYONE here understands the issue of the WI DNR getting in bed with the anti hunting crowd because it would appear the important aspect of this story was completely missed by some here. Thankfully, the many media outlets and press releases from those policy makers in WI fully understand and do a good job of capturing the situation and do not hope to turn this into something it is not.
> 
> 
> What get old is some non-resident posters pretending they get it and that they care more for WI than their own personal agenda. Thankfully they are very obvious, easy to spot and easily dismissed.



Like I said - Same old shliltz for RC. Thinking and posting that only Wisconsiners are in the know.

EVERYONE "understands the issue" of any DNR getting in bed with an ARF outfit.

*It sure gets OLD of your talking down to people that live outside of your state. *


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

It would be refreshing to see you stick to the topic at hand rather than always returning to your personal Jihad against me. Not staying on topic gets old fast.


----------



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

Back to topic, Wi. is an agriculture state as well as tourist industry, HSUS is totally against this. According to the DNR, deer hunting in Wi. is over a Billion dollar business, That is a lot of jobs and sales taxes, income taxes etc Why in the heck would the DNR want to risk any of this for $6000? Seems a hidden agenda,It could be that the Chairman of the Natural Resourse board (sierra club past employee) just might have something to do with it, IMO of course and nothing to back that up. I buy a conservation patron license for $170 and being a senior and take advantage of the discounts I could get by with well under a $100 But I feel the DNR used to do a decent job but now I will have to reconsider the dollars that I send to the DNR. This HSUS really scares me, Rancid does a great job on a lot of issues, if he would just tone down on crossbows. By the way today I got a X-Bow disability permit for CO. . 
Redclub


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

> he would just tone down on crossbows.


 Rc says the word is verbotten in a Wi thread, even though his interaction on them helped close the last thread.

My post was trying to show there appear several camel's noses under the Wi tents, and that the same camel nose in MI seems to have provided $36M in their recent move w/ the XXXXXXXX partial inclusion.

The Ar data just shows it's the longest lasting nose under the tent w/ no harm, i.e. less than 3% of total deer kill for all weapons/tools.

I gotta sends the lady in charge an email advising how she can gather lots of psa $, mebbe warn her about snakes, lol.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Your correct redclub, despite some trying desperately to change the subject and their desire to be fixated on me. It's flattering and all but lets stick the the topic. Since you are from WI you have the ability to fully understand this. This is not a money issue. The amount was just a few thousand matching dollars and even the smallest hunting or conservation org would have partnered with the DNR had they been asked or known in advance that the DNR was going to partner with HSUS. Redclub, you know that is is the HSUS that is preventing WI from being able to enact our state's wolf management program. We (and other groups) have been working with the DNR and legislators to correct that 

http://www.wispolitics.com/1006/HSUS_letter.pdf

so it is shocking that the DNR would even give them so much as a sniff or an ounce of credibility. Those that reside here understand that the WI DNR is now becoming infiltrated with these sorts of domestic terrorists. Those that hope to make this thread into yet another commercial for their agenda couldn't care less about WI or the many and varied issues facing our state. They just hope to destract and change the subject. Predictable but sad just the same but hey! This is the internet so you have to expect the odd goofballs now and again.

Thankfully WI orgs see this for what it is . Even the WI farm bureau has spoken out.

http://www.wfbf.com/archivej/htmArchive/showPage.aspx?page=15715.htm&id=15715


----------



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

It sure would be nice to be able to find out the ONE person who approached HSUS? I know Starks is the go between but someone had to start this?
Redclub


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

I wish I could quote all of the things that my sister in law told me were said to her on Saturday from the various dirtball hunters of Wisconsin. She works at the DNR and has no connection with this issue other than answering a phone. 
Calling a hotline and threatening the operators life isn't the smartest way to get a point across nor does it shed a positive image on hunters as a group.
Too bad there are so many uneducated morons(edited) out there that call themselves hunters. Actions like that are an embarrassment to us all.
I would love to meet a few of my fellow "hunters" who were on the other end of the line on Saturday.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

CROSSBOW hunters can help you out of this mess Rancid.


----------

